# Should I bring my TV



## Lunar007 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi - Hoping someone may be able to help me out with this. I am trying to figure out if I should bring my TV with or not. We bought our TV in Brazil about 2 years ago, but I have no idea if it will work in NZ. Any help/advice is hugely appreciated.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

If it wirks in SA it should work in NZ (both 220V), but you will need a plug adapter to fit NZ sockets. Otherwise you need to check voltage as Brazil uses both 110 and 220V. If it requires 110V you would need a power adapter to amp down the supply so the TV isn't fried. Is it a flat screen (plasma/LCD)? If so, I'd consider bringing it, they are quite expensive to buy new in NZ (compared to other markets).


----------



## Lunar007 (Jul 19, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> If it wirks in SA it should work in NZ (both 220V), but you will need a plug adapter to fit NZ sockets. Otherwise you need to check voltage as Brazil uses both 110 and 220V. If it requires 110V you would need a power adapter to amp down the supply so the TV isn't fried. Is it a flat screen (plasma/LCD)? If so, I'd consider bringing it, they are quite expensive to buy new in NZ (compared to other markets).



Thanks G-Mo! I think ours works for both 110V and 220V. Do you know if the broadcasting standards are compatible? Brazil uses PAL-M while I think NZ uses PAL-B. I have absolutely no idea what this actually means  And what about using freeview or satellite - does this mean any TV will be compatible? eeeek, when did this all get so confusing! :confused2:- I don't want to lug the TV across to find out it does not work and on the other hand I would rather not replace it if not necessary, it is a LCD and only 2 years old. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

This is where I start getting into the realms of ''I don't know what I'm talking aboout' but don't you have to consider things like PAL, NTSC & SECAM? Although they're all analogue standards and the whole country goes digital next year...


----------

